# inaugural Maverick / Back County Cup



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Got this in an email and wanted to pass it along!

Cheers
Capt. Jan

_Save the date on January 31st for the inaugural Maverick / Back County Cup fly fishing tournament in Vero Beach. 

MBC is partnering with The Back Country in Vero Beach to host a grand slam, fly only event targeting trout, snook and redfish. Fishing will be followed by an awards ceremony and a raffle where all participants will be eligible to win free fly fishing equipment and other great merchandise. 

Entry fee: $50 per boat. Open to any boat brand. 

This is an all catch and release tournament with the winning team being determined by the total numbers of inches caught between two anglers. Catches and length will be verified as needed by photos of the fish on a ruler provided at the captain's meeting the night before the tournament. Only fish caught while fishing from a boat will count. 

We expect a good competition; but most of all, this is about fly fisherman getting together to have a good time. 

For more details and to register, call Eric Davis at The Back Country, (772) 56-SNOOK. _


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Hmmmmmmmmmm...


X2


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Hmmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> 
> X2



X3, been flyfishing like crazy for last several weeks when I'm ill away from work and really stroked about this


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"Entry fee: $50 per boat. Open to any boat brand. "

that's cheep only $25.00 each.

where's the Capt meeting?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

_For more details and to register, call Eric Davis at The Back Country, (772) 56-SNOOK. _


----------

